# File work on gyuto spine?



## kbright (May 23, 2020)

Does anyone put file work on the spine of J-style knives? 
I almost always put file work on western knives, it's a sign of custom work.


----------



## WildBoar (May 23, 2020)

Randy Haas does great file work.


----------



## milkbaby (May 23, 2020)

kbright said:


> Does anyone put file work on the spine of J-style knives?
> I almost always put file work on western knives, it's a sign of custom work.



You can but a lot of forum members here use a pinch grip or pointer finger grip. That means the filework on the spine has the possibility of irritating the skin in contact with it.

See the pic below (ignoring the no/yes captions). Left to right pictures are hammer/racket grip, pointer finger grip, and pinch grip.






Also most don't care for sharp square edges on the spine for the same reason. The sharp corners are good on an outdoor knife that you might use on a striker to generate sparks to light a fire but not when your fingers are up on the spine pressing down into it for extended periods. Most people will prefer a rounded edge on the spine to relieve the pressure for better comfort.

Now filework on a full tang knife inbetween the handle scales is another issue. That won't hurt the hand but you'll want to fill in the filework with epoxy so food and grime don't fill in the work and possibly contaminate the food.


----------



## WildBoar (May 23, 2020)

I read the OP as he wants some decorative file work done (vines, etc.). If it is just rounding the spine, that can be a DIY.


----------

